

Larry Page Wants Google to Build a Super-Efficient Airport - t23
http://www.businessinsider.com/now-googles-larry-page-wants-to-reinvent-airports-2014-9

======
brent_noorda
"Efficient Airport" is an oxymoron, unless it's meant to mean "let's find
quicker ways to get people to burn even more jet fuel".

